# Off Center Cedar Goblets



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Got me a new toy to play with. An off center turning system that you can use to make some really different things. The variations and possibilities of this are absolutely endless. Here is my first two attempts with a couple of cedar goblets.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking goblets Mark. Now you have to practice making the thin stems which can be fun.  Enjoy Mark you have opened a whole new arena for turning.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Great looking goblets Mark. Now you have to practice making the thin stems which can be fun.  Enjoy Mark you have opened a whole new arena for turning.


Thanks Bernie. Yeah- I have thought about them a bit but want to get a little experience in this first. I am not interested in a goblet in the forehead at several hundred feet per second. :moil::wacko: Any pointers you can give me here? Any advice? I'm assuming you have done this.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark my eperience is like yours. I have did two and didn't care for those type of turnings. Like you I went down about another 2/3's from where you did. I guess with more experience it might have made it a little easier but not for me. I know one thing light cuts are in order. Keep posting them Mark and let us know how you get along doing them. Sorry couldn't be more help.


----------



## randyruth (Feb 20, 2012)

You should be very proud of these. They are great looking and


> very unusual


. Makes one think that they have been drinking alcohol before they even pick one up or they are in the world of Salvador Dali!!!


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Attempt number three. My daring increases with a bit smaller stem. These are fun but albeit a tad spooky to turn.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark those are looking good. Keep'em coming.


----------

